# how to increase tips on Uber delivery with one text



## musk for president (Oct 21, 2016)

delivery ETA 12:36.
and as a friendly reminder: due to its unethical nature, Uber prevents customers from tipping in the app.


try it out and lmk if it works for you

also keep in mind that Uber delivery is the same thieving enterprise as UberPool. So if you have two deliveries to the same location Uber gets to keep the second payment for itself without sharing it with you.


----------

